# Full time or Part time



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Would someone out of college be better off working a dispatch or a security job, and go to the part time academy? Work as a PT officer for a couple years and try to get sent to an academy through a police department eventually?

Or save up my money and put myself through the full time?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

btbamfan90 said:


> Would someone out of college be better off working a dispatch or a security job, and go to the part time academy? Work as a PT officer for a couple years and try to get sent to an academy through a police department eventually?
> 
> Or save up my money and put myself through the full time?


http://www.marines.com

http://www.airforce.com/

http://www.navy.com

http://www.goarmy.com

http://www.uscg.mil

There ya go.


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to be asking the same question when I get out of the military, so that didnt help me much.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> http://www.marines.com
> 
> http://www.airforce.com/
> 
> ...


Outstanding answer HOOAH! Lets add National Guard and the Army Reserve.


----------

